# Huawei K3770

## UnoSD

Hi everyone.

I'm trying to make my Vodafone USB dongle work again.

I used to have a Dell Precidion M6500 with Gentoo x64, usb_modeswitch and I was using this USB dongle for the internet connection.

Then I changed laptop and I just copied the OS to the new HD. It worked fine (since it's a core2 and I was compiling with core2 CFLAGS on the i7 as well); but the dongle stopped working.

If I try to connect from NetworkManager, it starts, it shows the two green sphere and then: The network has been disconnected.

The dongle still works fine on Windows and was surely working on the same system on different hardware. The usb_modeswitch is fine and gives me the right id (12d1:14c9).

How can I solve this?

Thanks.

----------

## Logicien

Hello,

did you try to connect using wvdial. It is what I use to connect to mobile Internet network. I stay connected for several days most of the time, but when the connexion is idle, it take time to respond.

So I ping my gateway, who is a private address of my ISP. It help to keep the connexion alive. In plus I use the keepalive kernel parameters with the sysctl command to minimise latency.

The option usb support and it's dependancies, usb_wwan and usbserial, are compiled as a modules. I connect as root user.

If you connect as none root user with NetworkManager, you can have to be in the uucp group, because the devices files /dev/ttyUSB* use the uucp group, at least for me.

----------

## UnoSD

Hi,

the weird think is that with the same settings and same system on another computer it was working!

I've tried wvdial but it says: invalid dial command.

I changed the configuration (don't rememer which was the old one) and know it says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61
> 
> --> Initializing modem.
> ...

 

Here's the configuration:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Dialer Defaults]
> 
> Init1 = ATZ
> ...

 

----------

## Logicien

I use only initialising AT commands for the modem and not the defaults one created by wvdialconf. It may change nothing but you can give my /etc/wvdial.conf a try.

Some time ago, I had to use the usb_modeswitch command with special contain in /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf to put the USB key in the modem mode. Since that time the modem is always in modem mode after boot.

Did you try to unplug the dongle, wait a minute, plug it again and see with the lsusb command if you need usb_modeswitch to put it in modem mode. You can try my /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf and change the Default and Target Vendor and Product for you material. I pick the MessageContent from the Internet for my modem.

Note that the option, usb_wwan and usbserial modules are always loaded. You can set the vendor and product ID's as parameters for the usbserial module. I do not set it myself.

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Auto Reconnect = no

Baud = 460800

Dial Attempts = 3

Idle = 0

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = AT&F0

ISDN = 0

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Password = web

Phone = *99#

Stupid Mode = 1

Username = web
```

```
# Configuration for the usb_modeswitch package, a mode switching tool for

# USB devices providing multiple states or modes

#

# Evaluated by the wrapper script /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch_dispatcher

#

# To enable an option, set it to "1", "yes" or "true" (case doesn't matter)

# Everything else counts as "disable"

# Disable automatic mode switching globally (e.g. to access the original

# install storage)

DisableSwitching=0

# Enable logging (results in a extensive report file in /var/log, named

# "usb_modeswitch_<interface-name>" and probably others

EnableLogging=0

# Huawei E1831

DefaultVendor=  0x12d1

DefaultProduct= 0x1446

TargetVendor=   0x12d1

TargetProduct=  0x1404

MessageContent="55534243000000000000000000000011060000000000000000000000000000"

CheckSuccess=5
```

----------

## UnoSD

Thanks; anyway, my modeswitch works fine as it's the right ID and Vendor now I'm trying your wvdial and it works fine! Thank you!

But anyway, I'd like to make it works with NM as well, any suggestion? (like this it's ok, but NM is quicker)

----------

## Logicien

Check with the ps or htop command which options wvdial pass to pppd and try to use them with NM.

You can create a desktop icon to start wvdial. It should be fast as NM. I start wvdial in foreground in console out of X to keep my connection alive if I stop X. I can see the log from there. Wvdial can be start in background anyway and stay active if X is stop.

----------

## UnoSD

I found the pppd command, but don't know how to use it with NM.

I usually open wvdial on another tty not to have the terminal window; but anyway I was hoping to use NM to keep all the networks on one tool and I'm yet curious about the weird malfunction.

----------

## UnoSD

Wvdial works now. Don't know how anyway, but that's ok.

NM still doesn't.

It doesn't find the hardware.

Is there anything I can try?

----------

